# DisneyLand CA.. what TS are close enough!



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

im thinking of taking my family to Disneyland in Aug of 2014 and im not quite sure what timeshares are within a 1/2 hour or even 45 min of Disneyland (I like gold crown).  I have 2 good traders to use, 1 in RCI and 1 in Interval. any help would be great. It will be 2 adults and 2 kids (11 & 10). all input is welcome, im from LongIsland NY so I have ZERO clue whats going on in CA.
                                   Thanks Johnny


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2013)

Ranked by quality:

DVC - Nearly impossible to trade into
Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (30 min. away)
Worldmark Anaheim - within 1 mi.
Dolphin's Cove - within 1 mi.
Peacock Suites - within 1 mi.

*We stay at Dolphins Cove.  It is a renovated Apt. complex, with roomy, clean units, and nice grounds and pool.  It isn't a resort experience, but it's close to the park, convenient, and comfortable.  You can walk about 1/4 mile to the Toy Story Parking lot and catch the Disney Bus to the park for free, or catch the ART bus right around the corner, for a fee.  It is right next to Denny's for a filling (less expensive breakfast) before you hit the park.  There is lots of availability on RCI.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 11, 2013)

The closest is Disney's Grand Californian, which trades in RCI, but 1 year in advance is almost definitely not far enough in advance to get an exchange there.  I've only got one, and I started that search almost 2 years in advance with a wide range of dates.  Absolutely incredible, though.

Another nice one, but a bit distant, is Marriott's Newport Coast Villas, which trades in II.  It's pretty easy to get into off-season (I got two exchanges with a really low value trader), but a summer week might be tough.  You might need Marriott preference for that.  The distance really depends on traffic.  With no traffic, it's less than half an hour.  If the traffic is bad, it can be an hour.

Dolphin's Cove is probably the best choice that you can get.  It's less than a mile away.  I would consider it a pretty "average" timeshare.  Nothing special (except its proximity to Disneyland), and no real negatives.  I think it's in both RCI and II.

There's also a nearby Worldmark in RCI.  I haven't heard much about that, and wonder if that's because it's hard to get?

Peacock Suites (exchanges through RCI) is another close one, but I've avoided that one because the reviews say that the units are small and only have partial kitchens.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 11, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

The map does show some hotel properties available through RCI and II


----------



## presley (Sep 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Peacock Suites (exchanges through RCI) is another close one, but I've avoided that one because the reviews say that the units are small and only have partial kitchens.



I would like to second this.  It's a last resort type of place for me.  Perfect for taking a shower and sleeping.  Not much beyond that.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 11, 2013)

Newport Coast Villas is tough to get in August (and July), even for Marriott owners. Without a strong a strong Marriott I doubt you'd get an exchange for an August week.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd second Denise's suggestion of Dolphin's Cove if you can't swing either Disney or WorldMark Anaheim. We've stayed at Peacock Suites, but it's a remodeled motel with just partial kitchens that would do in a pinch, but barely. Non-timeshare, there are literally scores of hotels near Disneyland at all price points.  They've had 60 years to spring up in the neighborhood.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 11, 2013)

I would suggest to get as close as you can and don't rely on the estimated driving times found on a gps or mapping service.  

The traffic out there has been very heavy all day long when I've been there and you'll never come close to the estimated times.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 11, 2013)

That was our experience with driving in from Newport Coast Villas.  At non-peak times, we were usually able to make it in 20-30 minutes.  But most of the time, it was quite a bit longer.

If you're only doing Disneyland a few days and want to enjoy the resort, beaches or other things, the traffic delays are fine.  But if you want to spend most days at Disneyland, something closer (even a hotel!) would be better.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 11, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I would suggest to get as close as you can and don't rely on the estimated driving times found on a gps or mapping service.
> 
> The traffic out there has been very heavy all day long when I've been there and you'll never come close to the estimated times.



I agree.  That's why the closest ones would be the best choice.  If I could not get the DVC, I'd take the Worldmark or the Dolphin's Cove.  

While it may be nicer than the WM and Dolphin's Cove, the Marriott is _at least_ 30 minutes away, and that's only if the traffic is good.  If it's busy, (which is the norm), then I'd say it's closer to 45 minutes from Newport to Anaheim.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2013)

presley said:


> I would like to second this.  It's a last resort type of place for me.  Perfect for taking a shower and sleeping.  Not much beyond that.



We actually enjoy Peacock Suites, especially since the refurb.  The units are clean and nice, I would even call them pretty.  And the kitchen is the same thing we had at Marriott's Kauai Beach Club in a 2 bedroom unit.  I would stay at both again.  

I reserved a 3 bed for a sister trip with husbands.  Should be fun.  I have never been to Disneyland with my sisters before, and we are mid-to late 50's, with me being the oldest.  3 king beds will suit me.  I can go into my room at night and hibernate.  

You cannot beat Peacock Suites for location to Disney, but WorldMark is around the corner (watch for high occupancy fees on that one), and Dolphin's Cove is also very close.  I would definitely stay at those.  

I am a bit biased on Peacock Suites.  Maybe it's because my Shell point cost on our last stay was $20 per night, Sun-Friday stay.  Cheap!  Our 3 bedroom will be a whopping $58 per night.  I don't care about a kitchen at those rates.


----------



## presley (Sep 11, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am a bit biased on Peacock Suites.  Maybe it's because my Shell point cost on our last stay was $20 per night, Sun-Friday stay.  Cheap!  Our 3 bedroom will be a whopping $58 per night.  I don't care about a kitchen at those rates.



The price is right for sure.  I stayed a couple nights on free Shell points.    We still hung out at California Grand for drinks and food and parked over there for free in the Downtown disney lot for it.  Peacock works for us if we are going to be out and busy all day/night.  I don't think I'd like it if I was traveling across the country for a one time trip.

And the dietary restrictions in our party make a full kitchen very important.  Although, eating at Disney, the chefs will come out and talk to the allergy people and make food special for them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2013)

We did Disney all day, every day, and then we relaxed.  We had a corner unit, so we were away from all noise.  It was a motel kind of feel on the outside, but the inside was pretty nice.  I liked it.  

I would rather have a car next time, so we could go anywhere we want.  But we probably won't, because my sisters just care about spending time in Disneyland together.  Our parents could never afford such luxuries.  

We can save a bundle by using ART: no car rental fees, no valet parking fees, and no DL parking fees. 

I missed having a car because I love to go out to eat, and we basically ate in the parks, but parking is high at the resort and at DL.  

I think the OP has a great chance of getting WorldMark's Anaheim for his trip.  That would be SO nice, and if you cannot get it, you can easily rent from an owner. 

The Marriott's Newport Coast is very difficult to get in summer.  I might have a chance to get one for us next summer, if I choose to deposit my Marriott's Boston Custom House week.  I am thinking about it because I love So Cal.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 11, 2013)

Palm Springs and Palm Desert have a lot of timeshares, but they are too far from Disneyland.

It doesn't look that far on a map, but the driving distance is way too long for anything except maybe a one day park visit. It is also too hot there in August.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 11, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I would suggest to get as close as you can and don't rely on the estimated driving times found on a gps or mapping service.
> 
> The traffic out there has been very heavy all day long when I've been there and you'll never come close to the estimated times.


 
Ask us how far something is and the answer is always in time, not distance, and it's required to add "the" in front of the highway/freeway numbers. or we will know you are a visitor


----------



## presley (Sep 11, 2013)

I just mapped Capistrano Surfside Inn.  It will be 30 - 40 minutes from DL, but it is ocean front.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 11, 2013)

presley said:


> I just mapped Capistrano Surfside Inn. It will be 30 - 40 minutes from DL, but it is ocean front.


 
That would be optimum, fortunately I 5 veers towards the coast when you get to that part of Orange County so you avoid SR 55 which crosses I405 and connects with I5 north to Anacrime. 

Both routes take you through what's called "the orange crush" Note the use of "the" again......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Crush_interchange

Any time two freeways connect you are asking for delays



> The 2002 edition of the Guinness World Records book cites this as the most complex road interchange in the world, stating that it is an intersection of 34 different routes,


 
For park opening arrival and any movement from 3PM to 6 PM the travel time estimate should be doubled


----------



## ricoba (Sep 11, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Ask us how far something is and the answer is always in time, not distance, and it's required to add "the" in front of the highway/freeway numbers. or we will know you are a visitor



So true, so true.  

It's never about miles, it's about minutes (or sometimes hours). 

Yet I see you posted *I* 5 & *I *405 for the uninitiated newbies to SoCal in a post further down.


----------



## DAman (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with Denise.  I like Dolphin's Cove. Convenient and inexpensive for me as WM owner. It's not luxury in any way or even close to it.

I would stay at any of these if my sole/main purpose was to explore Disneyland.  The traffic in OC can be bad at any time.  Stay close to where you want to be or be prepared to sit in traffic.

DVC-GC 
Worldmark Anaheim 
Dolphin's Cove 

The other thing about being close by is it gives you the chance to take a break mid-day.  It will be *hot* in August and you will enjoy the chance to get out of the park and go take a nap/swim at your place.  I usually eat outside the park as I can't stand most of the food options at DL(except some of the sit down restaurants) and use this time to have a snack/dinner before heading back to the park.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 16, 2013)

If I was making the trip all the way from New York to California...I would definitely book a timeshare near the ocean...unless someone in the family hates sand.  And then I would tack on a hotel room w/shuttle to Disneyland at beginning or end for a couple of days and immerse family in Disney, making it a 9 or 10 day trip.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 16, 2013)

Newport Coast is not on the Sand you have, the beach front ones are San Clémente/San Juan Capistrano and South


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 16, 2013)

I have stayed a week at Newport Coast Villas and three days at Peacock Suites.  NCV is definitely nicer. We didn't mind the 20-30 min drive to Disney at all. When were at Peacock Suites, we had a 2br and a 3br. I liked the 2br layout more than the 3br. The two br felt more like a swanky little apartment, but with a kitchenette. The 3br feels more like two hotel rooms connected, and it even has two separate entries into the unit.  That said, I would stay in either. The drawback is that the walls and floors are on the thin side.

For Disney exclusively, I actually prefer Peacock Suites. It is a mile away, the ART is SUPER convenient and stops immediately in front of the property, and the units are very nice.  We didn't mind the kitchenette because we were at Disney all day, so the full kitchen would not have been used.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2013)

NCV is by far the nicest timeshare in close proximity to Disneyland.  I loved it there both times.  

I am happy to see I am not the only one who likes Peacock Suites.  Rick and I stayed there in 2002 and weren't impressed with it then.  The place has definitely improved with Shell.  The old units were rather plain and dingy.  Add a little red and some granite countertops, along with some really comfortable beds, and it's a winner for the DL area.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 17, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> NCV is by far the nicest timeshare in close proximity to Disneyland.  I loved it there both times.


Except for Disney's Grand Californian, of course. You walk right out into the park (so it's far, far closer) and it's almost as nice (a bit smaller but with Disney "magic" and on site perks, so a nice trade off.). I would stay at VGC over NCV any day if my destination was Disneyland.

In fact, now that I think about it, I need to set up an ongoing search.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 17, 2013)

The TSs in San Clemente ( Capistrano Surfside Inn , Riviera Beach & Riviera Shores) are all close enough to do Disney fairly easy. 

Yes it is a 45 minute drive which can get longer with traffic but the car pool lanes significantly help with drive times. Car pooling can cut the traffic cause backup from 1.5 hours to the relatively do-able 45 minutes to 1 hour. 

Are they as nice as NCV no but they are right across the road from the beach.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Except for Disney's Grand Californian, of course. You walk right out into the park (so it's far, far closer) and it's almost as nice (a bit smaller but with Disney "magic" and on site perks, so a nice trade off.). I would stay at VGC over NCV any day if my destination was Disneyland.
> 
> In fact, now that I think about it, I need to set up an ongoing search.



I should have prefaced that statement with, "outside of VGC."  I love VGC.  Really one of the best trades we ever received.  I wish it was easier to get into the resort, even via DVC points.  It's a tough thing to get!  My sisters would love to stay there.  I would love for them to see how we usually travel.


----------



## presley (Sep 17, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> The TSs in San Clemente ( Capistrano Surfside Inn , Riviera Beach & Riviera Shores) are all close enough to do Disney fairly easy.
> 
> Are they as nice as NCV no but they are right across the road from the beach.



They aren't luxurious, but you can't beat looking out your window and seeing the ocean.  I prefer ocean front over luxury if I am going to spend any time at the resort.


----------

